# Help Us Welcome Lily



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We are so excited to introduce the completion of our K9 family, Lily. We adopted her this morning. She is 4 years old and was used as a breeder. She was purchased from the "breeder" and for some reason they didn't keep her, but turned her over to our Golden rescue. That was lucky for both of us. She is incredibly sweet, a tad shy and a gentle soul.









I'll post more pictures soon.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww so precious! Congratulations!! I can't wait to see how her personality blooms ♥


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Lily is beautiful!!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Lily looks like a real sweetie! I too have adopted Goldens that we "a tad shy" but as soon as they settled in and knew they were "home" that shyness sure did disappear!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

She's lovely. Looking forward to stories about the new sisters and photos


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome Home Lily!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

ooh sweet. My Pudden was also 4 when I adopted her  Give her a kiss from Alaska.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the name Lily and she is as beautiful as a Lily. Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. She looks so happy and comfortable already (smart girl)
Congratulations!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

She is a beautiful colour! Welcome Lily!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! She's a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! I am so happy you got to add to your family before Christmas. I hope Lily and Tayla are getting along and having fun together!! Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

:artydude:welcome: Lily you hit the Jackpot!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome, Lily! Congratulations on your new addition!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Welcome home Lily. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Welcome home Lily, she's beautiful. 

Your Christmas wish came true-Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

She is Beautiful!!!! Congrats on your newest addition!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We clarified with our rescue group that she was a breeder dog and adopted by a couple who had her for a couple weeks and turned her in because they didn't have time for her "puppy behavior" and she couldn't learn commands. Sad that she is 4 years old and doesn't know her name. Sad first 4 years. Sweet and calm. In less than 24 hours she is learning sit.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay! How great to get her out of a life such as that. Congrats. I hope housetraining goes well and that she is able to play. What a pretty girl, hug from me (and Doc)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Lily; she has found a great forever family ! Congratulations to you; she is beautiful and looks very sweet. Welcome to the good life, Lily !


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats, she's lovely! And how wonderful that she made her way to such a fantastic forever home!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like a win, win for everyone! I am sure Lily will blossom in your care, can't wait to see Sissy Pics!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's lovely! What a wonderful holiday present for you. I know you've been waiting for just the right match. I hope Tayla loves her too.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Congratulations on your new family member! Lily is so pretty.

It does sound like her first four years were sad. Fortunately she's been adopted by you and your DH and she is now in a wonderful home!  

What does Tayla think of her new sister? And what does Lily think of Tayla?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Goldens R Great said:


> Congratulations on your new family member! Lily is so pretty.
> 
> It does sound like her first four years were sad. Fortunately she's been adopted by you and your DH and she is now in a wonderful home!
> 
> What does Tayla think of her new sister? And what does Lily think of Tayla?


Lily doesn't know what to think of crazy Tayla. Tayla just hope she will play with her at some point. They get along well.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it!! What a lucky Lily. 

Our Lilly was also four when she came into our lives. She looked just like your Lily.

Congratulations!!


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

She's perfect! Welcome Lilly! Congratulations, she's very special.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww...she's beautiful. I'm sure Lily will "BLOOM" under your care. And that Tayla will have a wonderful playmate.

Congratulations!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She's perfect. I can't wait to see more pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She is gorgeous. Thank you for giving her a home.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a lovely redhead! Can't wait to see more pictures. Lily won't be able to believe her luck as she discovers what it means to be LOVED! Congratulations on your new family member!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunpuppy (Jul 24, 2013)

Lily looks just precious. It's always so neat to watch a dog blossom in a loving home. You'll probably see little changes in her for months and years to come. There's not a more rewarding role to have than mom to a rescue dog!

Enjoy Lily and Tayla!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just caught your sig pic in another thread and said, "Wait! What? Who are those gorgeous dogs! Tayla's Mom! Oh she got another one! SQUEALLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!" 

Sorry for being behind the times, and big big big CONGRATS to your newest addition. Lily is beyond lucky to have found her way to you.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I just saw this. So wonderful~I can't wait to see how she does once she settles in. More pics please!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Lily is doing well. Still not interested in playing with Tayla, but no squabbles. Tayla has tried humping her a few times. Not behavior we want. Tayla is also a bit pushy, but 90% of the time all is good.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry, I have only just seen this thread. Congrats on your newest addition Lily, she's a little sweetheart. I'm sure that her and Tayla will be best friends in no time at all  they look beautiful together.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

YAY!! I missed this the first time it went around. Congratulations!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*

I would say Lily's sweetness comes through in her picture. She is JUST BEAUTIFUL-thank you for adopting her!! My cousins female used to try to hump our female and I've seen Tucker and Tonka do it, too!
I wonder if Lily ever got to play?
She must be so happy to be part of a family!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Is Lilly settling in more now? How is Tayla taking her after these few days? Think they will be fast friends soon as it doesn't seem to take our loving goldens long to love another. Just the best of the best and what a 2014 you will have. Can't wait to see more pictures and feel Lilly is going to love having a forever family. You did a wonderful thing!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tayla & Lilly*



Tayla's Mom said:


> Lily is doing well. Still not interested in playing with Tayla, but no squabbles. Tayla has tried humping her a few times. Not behavior we want. Tayla is also a bit pushy, but 90% of the time all is good.


 
I just love Tayla's and Lilly's color. They are both sweet girls. Thanks so much for giving Lilly a home.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this thread....congratulations Lilly is beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Lily is a lovely, gentle and sweet girl. We were told she was playful with other dogs, but so far that is not the case. Makes me sad because we really wanted someone that Tayla could play with. Having said that I wouldn't trade Lily for the world. She is just so darned sweet. I'm still hoping she is settling in and will interact more later. She starts basic obedience class in 2 weeks. She is crazy about squirrel and lizzard chasing and entertains herself well. We got very lucky with her.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

She is beautiful!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome Lily..u r a beauty.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Lily looks like a sweetie-pie.... I'm so glad she's found a place in your family


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been admiring Lily in your new signature picture but somehow missed this thread. She looks so sweet. Congratulations. Looking forward to hearing how she settles in.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. Lily is a lovely, gentle and sweet girl. We were told she was playful with other dogs, but so far that is not the case. Makes me sad because we really wanted someone that Tayla could play with. Having said that I wouldn't trade Lily for the world. She is just so darned sweet. I'm still hoping she is settling in and will interact more later. She starts basic obedience class in 2 weeks. She is crazy about squirrel and lizzard chasing and entertains herself well. We got very lucky with her.


If Tayla likes playing tug of war, you might start a game with her, and then put the other end into Lilly's mouth to encourage her to play. I did that when Tucker was a baby and Tess would play with him. It worked quite well. 

Lily sure is a beauty. I'm glad to hear she has such a wonderful temperament.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. Lily is a lovely, gentle and sweet girl. We were told she was playful with other dogs, but so far that is not the case. Makes me sad because we really wanted someone that Tayla could play with. Having said that I wouldn't trade Lily for the world. She is just so darned sweet. I'm still hoping she is settling in and will interact more later. She starts basic obedience class in 2 weeks. She is crazy about squirrel and lizzard chasing and entertains herself well. We got very lucky with her.


I bet with some time things will warm up. It may take even a couple of months, for her to settle in enough, become comfortable, and her elastic brain to be woken up enough to learn play. Good for you for taking her to class, anything to work her little brain has got to help, even if it is just for your connection with her. Congrats!


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just saw your post and must say Lilly is beautiful. They both are. So glad that you got her and looks like was in time for Christmas! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*

*Lily is just gorgeous. * Where did you adopt her from!

She and Tayla are two beautiful dogs.
I agree with the other person that said if Tayla likes playing tug of war, put the other end of the toy in Lily's mouth and keep doing that, until they MIGHT play together. I think the longer she is with you, the more she is likely to loosen up!


----------

